
Show HN: My Weekend Project – Automatically determine date format string - lotkowskim
https://date-format.xyz/
======
anonfunction
Interesting that there is another tool[1] on Show HN right now that does this
but for strftime instead of moment.js, I guess I need to build one for
Golang's weird time formatting.

1\. [http://strftime.guru/](http://strftime.guru/)

~~~
strkek
There's _Fucking Go Date Format_ [1], which is close enough. Btw, as a Go
developer myself, I still can't remember Go's format.

[1]: [http://fuckinggodateformat.com/](http://fuckinggodateformat.com/)

------
continuational
I made a similar tool that could take almost arbitrery text strings like “mar
27, ’09” or “07/08/97” and generate a list of all valid interpretations. Eg.
“07/08/97” would generate [{d: 7, m: 8, y: 97}, {d: 8, m: 7, y: 97}], but not
any where 97 is a day or month, since that wouldn’t be a valid date.

------
fiatjaf
I don't know how it is supposed to work:
[https://screenshots.firefox.com/43Qs5xpvJ3Jm1oHi/date-
format...](https://screenshots.firefox.com/43Qs5xpvJ3Jm1oHi/date-format.xyz)

Why are there two different fields? I imagined only one would do the job.

~~~
lotkowskim
It's to remove ambiguity (not all), i.e. you select a date and then specify
how you want it to look. For example, the date 12/05/2017 can be interpreted
as either DD/MM/YYYY or MM/DD/YYYY but if you select a date first and then
describe your desired format we can exclude one of the possibilities.

~~~
0x62
Perhaps consider removing the choice? For example, have only one input (the
desired format) and above it some text saying "How would you format
'28/03/2018 21:37'?".

This removes the confusion of two inputs, and provided you select an
unambiguous baseline date (day & hour > 12) it should be more clear.

------
lotkowskim
Need to clean up the code and then I will upload it to Github :) Also let me
know if there are any formats that don't work for you.

------
lozzo
just a suggestion but can we get a bit more than one page with a couple of
fields ? It's okay to get straight to the point and being minimalistic but a
few infos about the author and whether there is a github repo for the code...
those things would help

~~~
jamestimmins
I'm genuinely curious, why would that help? Would that change the way you
viewed the tool?

